# German Sheperd/lab mix...ears?



## pwoodward54 (Apr 19, 2014)

Gunner is a shepherd/lab mix. Mom was the german shepherd dad was black lab. I'm wondering if his ears will stand. I think they look more like shepherd ears right now but what do I know?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Time will tell, if there's no signs of them going up by 6 months you could try helping them and see if it works 

He's absolutely adorable :wub:


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Very handsome 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Super adorable regardless of his ears come up or not, He's pulling off those floppy ones right now!


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

Adorable pup indeed


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

My dog ears don't go up either which makes me wonder is she full gs. I hope they do go up tho


----------



## Michele Maxcy (Jan 3, 2014)

Very cute dog. My Willow's ears are up, one ear has a little kink on the tip, I think it is adorable.


----------

